# Now he's got me doing it!



## rocky1 (Mar 30, 2017)

That damn @norman vandyke , and his work pallets! Now he's got me doing it!! 

We've got a pretty good pile of them stacked out back. Was back there working today and drove by the pile and spied this...






So I dug it out of the stack to get a little better look at it. And, I found this on top...





And, this on top...





And, this...





And, this...





And, this...





And, this...






Yeah, it found it's way in the back of the pickup!

Then I spent almost 2 hours trying to tear this pallet apart without breaking all those nifty boards!

Boards on top are to thin for turning, but they should make nice little boxes.

Appears to be White Oak.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 31, 2017)

Yep, looks like white oak with those long ray flakes. Nice haul.

Breaking pallets apart is just God-awful work. I don't even try since there are nail holes in the cross areas anyway, I just attack them with a sawsall and then go from there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2017)

I ran across one that had about 6- 1x6 cherry boards in it this morning, but I'm in my work van with no way to haul it home or break it down. Dam!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2017)

OOOOOHHHHH THEEE HUUUUMANITYYYYYYYYYY

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 31, 2017)

Tony said:


> I ran across one that had about 6- 1x6 cherry boards in it this morning, but I'm in my work van with no way to haul it home or break it down. Dam!!


Why are you bothering with something like work when there's wood to be had ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 31, 2017)

phinds said:


> Why are you bothering with something like work when there's wood to be had ???


Tony clearly had no room on the roof and lacked the ground clearance to strap it under the van. However, the grill and back door work fine. Just another reason to keep the extra bailer twine in the van by the duct tape.


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2017)

My van has been sectioned off with shelving and dividers. I drive around with about 600 razor sharp knives in it, they don't want stuff rattling around.


----------



## phinds (Mar 31, 2017)

Tony said:


> My van has been sectioned off with shelving and dividers. I drive around with about 600 razor sharp knives in it, they don't want stuff rattling around.


Well, you just need duller knives !

I was going to ask why you need all those knives, but I've decided I don't want to know. Knowing might make me an accessory after the fact.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 31, 2017)

Your an accessory all right...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2017)

phinds said:


> Well, you just need duller knives !
> 
> I was going to ask why you need all those knives, but I've decided I don't want to know. Knowing might make me an accessory after the fact.



I work for a company that rents and sharpens knives for restaurants. Boring I know......


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> I work for a company that rents and sharpens knives for restaurants. Boring I know......


That's a great cover story. Jack the Ripper would envy you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

